# NEW Ohio Limit on Channels



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Just seen this in the 05-06 regulations
Public lakes less then 700 acres limit of 6 per day


I don't rember ever seeing this before and I know it isn't much but it is a start

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/Fishing/fishregs/regs05_06.htm


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Its was there last year i know that cant say when it started one of the other guys probably knows


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

I think it started last year I think, its a start but we could use alot more.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I remember seeing that regulation last year. I think that it is funny that the ODNR would put a limit on food fish (the channel cats that they stock in small lakes), but they do not put a limit on trophy flatheads. It is obvious what the ODNR sees as important with respect to fish management.


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry guys I must have overlooked it as being old. I agree there should be something done with trophy catfish but this may be a start


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Had me scared when I first seen the title of this thread.

I love them 10-12 inch Channels for bait!


<>< Baitkiller ><>


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> but they do not put a limit on trophy flatheads.


AMEN Brother.... makes me sick what is going on in the ohio river...


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, it's a start, will be nice to see a slot limit mirroring TN regs. Only one catfish per day over 34"


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> will be nice to see a slot limit mirroring TN regs. Only one catfish per day over 34


*AMEN* brother!!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep, last season was the first time this was put into effect . And yes, we need limits on ALL fish . Tennessee did a fantastic job with their cats, and the state had their eyes toward the future. Good for them. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

What ever happened to the petetion thing we had going. I had some signatures but I was not sure where to send them. I still beleive that if enough people keep complaining to the odnr about the lack of limits then they will eventually crack down and give us some. We need limits not only on catfish, but on many other fish as well. The future of our fisheries depends on them!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Trap, I think the petition is dead..I dont think any of us, myself included have the time or energy to see these things thru.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I had/have time and done plenty including writing DNR officials and Senators and Congressmen and making a website template... 
Remember the DNR submits their regulations and changes every year to the state house for approval and all it takes (money talks and the house has control of it) is one senator or congressmen to ask why they are not protecting big old catfish especially in the ohio river and the DNR may act...
I will say this that 99.9% of everyone who has complained, replied to or have said the support some kind of protection for catfish (old huge fish) on this and other sites have done nothing but sit on their collective a$$es... that is a shame
If you have time to work over this forum and other forums then you have time to help support something you say you love and want to help thrive... It pains me to see the complaining about the good old days and how it keeps getting worse and worse well that is how it will become until the voices of reason are heard collectively or singularly


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

> It pains me to see the complaining about the good old days and how it keeps getting worse and worse well that is how it will become until the voices of reason are heard collectively or singularly


Thank you for posting that because I agree 100%. I have sent emails wrote letters ect. but I have not seen much reponce yet. I have not gave up though.


----------

